# High current warning



## kev mac (16/3/16)

What are some of the reasons for getting High current warnings on a regulated mod?


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (16/3/16)

Could be a soft short. What does the resistance read as? The coil(s) might have moved or been damaged resulting in near-zero resistance which would throw an exception on the mod's chip.

Alternatively, it might not be a short but just an amp draw (related to the resistance and requested power) that the mod doesn't support.

What power are you asking it to output?


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (16/3/16)

Thinking about this more, it could be that the board is sensing an internal short. If the build resistance is okay and the power setting is reasonable relative to that (Ohm's Law), this might be the case.


----------



## zadiac (16/3/16)

Too low ohms build or a short.


----------



## Silver (16/3/16)

Welcome back @kev mac !
Haven't seen you around for some time...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (22/3/16)

Silver said:


> Welcome back @kev mac !
> Haven't seen you around for some time...


Hey@Silver Had a bunch of PITA life crap and a case of computer overload,needed to get back to my forum frinds and all is good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (22/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Could be a soft short. What does the resistance read as? The coil(s) might have moved or been damaged resulting in near-zero resistance which would throw an exception on the mod's chip.
> 
> Alternatively, it might not be a short but just an amp draw (related to the resistance and requested power) that the mod doesn't support.
> 
> What power are you asking it to output?


I usually vape in the 25-40w range and this has happened with a few of my mods so it is more than likely my shoddy builds. thanks all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

